# the Future of POV? hopefully...



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this is some pov i would go for....rad


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

agreed, very cool....so is that remote controlled or ????


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep remoted...apparently it's going to be a GoPro accessory quadrocopter drone thingy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They've been out for a while but I think that's the newest version that is bluetooth/gps enabled so it will follow you. Can't wait to see these all over runs with copters crashing into each other. They're also still pricey.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They've been out for a while but I think that's the newest version that is bluetooth/gps enabled so it will follow you. Can't wait to see these all over runs with copters crashing into each other. They're also still pricey.


i'm no lawyer but i'm sure these will be banned from casual users rocking them at resorts.

many dronecopter emergency room stories out there already


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hadn't thought about them being allowed out on resorts, that would be bad. i would be getting out my wrist-rocket, now that would be fun


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

That is plain sick! Would totally love one of those. Might not work so well in a resort though, with the lifts being in the way and trees blocking views. Otherwise, very cool!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Redbull had some kind of "mini" heli thingy flying at Winter Park in the summer. Filming a mt bike race, flying parallel to the course. Thing was huge......definitely cause some bodily harm. Had a pilot and a cameraman with different remotes.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My friend chopped his nose off last year with an octorotor. That was not a pretty picture to have sent to me. I looked at getting one for Parks and Wrecks and there's so many issues to have one to shoot with these days it's kind of pointless.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> My friend chopped his nose off last year with an octorotor.


 i have to know, did he fly it into himself? and did they save his nose

not sure the congfig of the thing that filmed this vid, whether it was a normal little drone that they held and then let go of, or some new deal specially made by gopro, or what. seems like there need to be some training courses for people to pilot them! 

sidenote, Hexacopter inc (6 rotors) is headquartered right here in WF, MT...guys are *making a mint* selling them to real estate agents, outdoor filmers, and i hear soon police and military. wish i had bought some stock a few years ago, damn


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

our resort did some vid using the Phantom, not sure if this is what they used or not. They also have a stabilizing gimbal feature you can add


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

goddamnit i wish i could fly.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish I was in to capturing and editing video so I would have an excuse to get a toy like this! Here's a review of a higher end version. 

Review: DJI Phantom 2 Vision, a high-end iPhone-compatible flying camera drone


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i guess this will be one of the issues in the future, if tons of ppl have these following them around everywhere....

what if i don't want to be filmed? do i have the right to blow someones drone out of the air?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CassMT said:


> i have to know, did he fly it into himself? and did they save his nose
> 
> not sure the congfig of the thing that filmed this vid, whether it was a normal little drone that they held and then let go of, or some new deal specially made by gopro, or what. seems like there need to be some training courses for people to pilot them!
> 
> sidenote, Hexacopter inc (6 rotors) is headquartered right here in WF, MT...guys are *making a mint* selling them to real estate agents, outdoor filmers, and i hear soon police and military. wish i had bought some stock a few years ago, damn


He was flying it indoors bounced it off the floor right up into his face. 












CassMT said:


> i guess this will be one of the issues in the future, if tons of ppl have these following them around everywhere....
> 
> what if i don't want to be filmed? do i have the right to blow someones drone out of the air?


Colorado town flooded with applications for drone-hunting permits | Reuters


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Godamn BA warning next time! That shit was nasty!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No warnings! I have to keep you guys on your toes. I was pissed that happened 10 minutes after I walked out the store.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

holyhell, that is horrible.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i have to know, did he fly it into himself? and did they save his nose
> 
> not sure the congfig of the thing that filmed this vid, whether it was a normal little drone that they held and then let go of, or some new deal specially made by gopro, or what. seems like there need to be some training courses for people to pilot them!
> 
> sidenote, Hexacopter inc (6 rotors) is headquartered right here in WF, MT...guys are *making a mint* selling them to real estate agents, outdoor filmers, and i hear soon police and military. wish i had bought some stock a few years ago, damn


The vid gives camera credits for "followcoptor" to a person, I really don't think this drone was flying itself and keeping the rider in frame. I don't know any drones that can fly themselves let alone keep the rider in frame like that. A lot of drones are being used to film recently though, skateboarding, wakeboarding and snowboarding to name a few. Really cool footy though.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep this one was being flown by another person, doing a pretty amazing framing job. that review that kenai put up talks about how they can sync with iphone to follow with gps , etc and even 'return to base' if signal gets lost. not sure if the great framing and cinematography will be possible ever, maybe with motion detectors and such, but in 5-10 years, who knows...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CassMT said:


> yep this one was being flown by another person, doing a pretty amazing framing job. that review that kenai put up talks about how they can sync with iphone to follow with gps , etc and even 'return to base' if signal gets lost. not sure if the great framing and cinematography will be possible ever, maybe with motion detectors and such, but in 5-10 years, who knows...


 i'm sure DoD can do all that shit now.... still might be restricted for redbull tho.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I wonder if employers will nail there employees when they are using a sick day to get a nice day on the slopes. Haha


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

CassMT said:


> yep this one was being flown by another person, doing a pretty amazing framing job. that review that kenai put up talks about how they can sync with iphone to follow with gps , etc and even 'return to base' if signal gets lost. not sure if the great framing and cinematography will be possible ever, maybe with motion detectors and such, but in 5-10 years, who knows...


True, it could happen. I don't think it will replace human creativity though but I'm sure it could blow away a camera on a pole haha. I knew about the return to base capability but I didn't realize they had the follow feature, that's pretty cool... again though, following and capturing video a re a bit different. I mean my 2 yr old nephew can follow me around the house, but if I give him a camera I don't expect good video 



ShredLife said:


> i'm sure DoD can do all that shit now.... still might be restricted for redbull tho.


What is DoD?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Casual said:


> What is DoD?


As a guess i would say department of defence... 

And no they cannot fly themselves (unless plotted using GPS), follow, framing etc...

The most advanced that comes close to this is made by a company called Prox Dynamics over here in Norway, in fact just down the road, i know one of the guys that work there, and he quite often takes topes home to play with, and with a price in the 6 figures per unit these things are not cheap...

They are deployed all over the world for various reasons and considered by far the most advanced...

HOME - Prox


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> As a guess i would say department of defence...
> 
> And no they cannot fly themselves (unless plotted using GPS), follow, framing etc...
> 
> ...


yes department of defense. 

and if any of you _really_ think that the most advanced drones in the world are available for the public to look at on a .com website then you are.... well... stupid.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yes department of defense.
> 
> and if any of you _really_ think that the most advanced drones in the world are available for the public to look at on a .com website then you are.... well... stupid.


They are NOT the most advanced they make, they are the most basic they make, and you CANNOT buy them, they have to be purchased through Government agencies and ONLY such agencies...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> They are NOT the most advanced they make, they are the most basic they make, and you CANNOT buy them, they have to be purchased through Government agencies and ONLY such agencies...


yea, my only point - and i wasn't saying that to call YOU stupid, just to emphasize the point - is that there is no way in hell the governments that own these technologies would allow the public to see what they are.

if they're showing you (us, the public) the thing that can do X then you can be pretty sure that they have things even smaller, faster, and quieter that can do XXXX.

if that makes any sense.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yea, my only point - and i wasn't saying that to call YOU stupid, just to emphasize the point - is that there is no way in hell the governments that own these technologies would allow the public to see what they are.
> 
> if they're showing you (us, the public) the thing that can do X then you can be pretty sure that they have things even smaller, faster, and quieter that can do XXXX.
> 
> if that makes any sense.


Oh it does, there is an English guy in that video, that snowboards at the same resort as i do, and we have had many conversations about POV drones...

I have a A.R.Drone 2.0 and while it is fun, it is absolutely useless in the winter, the reason is that it uses a camera/eye on the bottom to stay steady with height, which works very well, unless the ground is white as it cannot see it... I also have the GPS unit for it as well, and have plotted many times, and cannot get it to fly a hill with stability for exactly the same reason, GPS have a fixed point on the ground when mapping, and the snow changes all this, so if you plot a hill at 5 metres above the ground and they put a 3 metre kicker halfway down it affects how it flies...

So i am looking at other commercially available types, including the DJI Phantom 2, which is definitely the best readily available unit, but not in conjunction with an iPhone due to cold weather affecting the phone and how it shuts down...

I will be looking into this in greater detail though, as if the DJI can be plotted it makes for more interesting use...


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

My father-in-law is pretty passionate about gadgets like that…he brought his phantom to our house and ended up giving it to my husband! We took it along for an outdoor weekend with friends and their families. (Don't expect anything amazing or epic here, btw. My husband was still getting familiar with using it for filming.)

https://vimeo.com/77833207&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />https://vimeo.com/77833207&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

My father-in-law is pretty passionate about gadgets like that…he brought his phantom to our house and ended up giving it to my husband! We took it along for an outdoor weekend with friends and their families. (Don't expect anything amazing or epic here, btw. My husband was still getting familiar with using it for filming.)

Edited: hrm, error with embedding. My apologies…

https://vimeo.com/77833207


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

in 24hrs ive gone from total apathy to...kinda wanting one. no good reason or needed use, just looks fun to fly and play around with


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Imagine the possibilities of a small drone, with one of THESE: 360Fly


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that 360fly looks killer, just don't ask me to ever put it on my head, derp

wonder how much those will be, looks pretty highend


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah no doubt, if a gopro on your head makes you look like a teletubby, this thing will be positively ridiculous.

Not to mention that it captures a whole lot of sky that you dont need - i think the best videos from that would come from it facing down from up above. Stretching the derp look to herp levels with a big C pole from a backpack to have it recording from above and slightly behind you would be amazing - if i was deep in the BC with not a single other human around to witness the ridiculousness of what i would look like.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have to say the fly looks much better than the Geonaute, and that will be priced at around the $500 price...

View the video Winter trip - Proto 1 - Playgeonaute

The biggest problem i see with these is the implementation in video unless editing software catches up and becomes usable to the point where you can pick a direction you use for your film then the whole point becomes a little pointless, if you could do that, then i can see the uses, never miss anything...


----------

